

Super Mario 64 completed in 5 minutes - virtualroot
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/super-mario-64-completed-in-5-minutes-2011013/

======
artmageddon
Wow... Watching this video made me feel really silly about having spent
literally weeks of my life playing this game. Then again, that was 13 years
ago as a freshman in high school. It's understandable that game companies will
keep a tight lock on the source to protect them for re-releases, but it would
still be cool to dig in and hack around. I wonder if, in years time, people
will do ROM hacks on these the way they do for NES games?

------
nhangen
Very interesting. Those glitches/breaks seem difficult to pull off, which
makes it a good feat in my eyes, though perhaps I'll have a different opinion
once I give it a try.

Interesting that some of us spend weeks working through level after level,
while others master hacks and exploits in the same manner.

